# Fresh Polish Sausage



## Vermin999 (Dec 11, 2010)

Made some homemade fresh Polish sausages yesterday and have been craving to try them ever since.

On the grill






In a foil pan a jar of sauerkraut, a beer and some onions  along with the sausages.





While waiting for the sausages to simmer a while I made some potato pancakes too





Time to take them off.





Plated





Pretty darn good sausages for my first time. Not as good as my Grandpas, he was the sausage maker in the family. That is until my Dad wasn't paying attention and burned down smoke house.

Have some more sausages for a few more meals.


----------



## Shores (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking good. I've been thinking I need to take up the hobby of making sausage. What's one more hobby, right?


----------



## Crabnbass (Dec 11, 2010)

Can't beat homemade! That all looks really good.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 12, 2010)

John, John, John ... You are killing me, that looks beyond great, and homemade to boot


----------



## wittdog (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice job..thats some good eating


----------



## Tri Tip (Dec 12, 2010)

V9 Those look great. I've been craving em for a while. Those look like they were done right. Once again a great post.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Be still my damn heart!! 
Nice!!!


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 12, 2010)

Outstanding V! I really need to get my lazy ass in gear and make me some fresh sausage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2010)

Excellent job! Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Smokey Lew (Dec 14, 2010)

Way to go Vermin. You always amaze me with the variety of things you do.


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Excellent job! Care to share the recipe?



Recipe is for 10 lbs ground pork. I used a couple of picnic shoulders because they were on sale.

recipe called for
5 TBS salt
1 TBS sugar
2 cloves garlic garlic
1 heaping tsp marjoram
2 cups ice cold water

Mix all ingredients well and then fry a little in a pan and adjust seasoning if necessary. Stuff sausage in 35-38 MM natural casing. Let set in fridge overnight before use. Use sausage within 3 days or freeze the rest for future use.

I had around 12- 13 lbs of meat. I added a little bit more salt, 6 cloves of garlic and some granulated garlic, a whole lot of black pepper and probably another tsp of marjoram. My sausage was very garlicky and peppery, just the way I like it.


----------



## bknox (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice! And thanks for the recipe.


----------

